# Announcing Inshore Marine Specialties - Ft. Lauderdale Florida



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

A new marine customization shop has opened their doors recently in South Florida.

Inshore Marine Specialities
4650 NE 11th Avenue
Oakland Park FL 33334

754-265-7420

[email protected]

(website coming)

Owner Bob is a veteran in the marine customization industry. He has done a lot of work on several boats for me over the years and I highly recommend his services. 

Best Regards,
Capt. Jan


----------

